# mit Operationsverstärker Schmitt-Trigger aufbauen



## Claudi689 (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe einen Temperatursensor, den ich über mehrere Operationsverstärker, die parallel geschalten sind, bei bestimmten Schaltschwellen durch schalten lassen will. 
Ich verwende ihn invertierend und hab auch meine Widerstände etc. schon berechnet, mein Problem ist es dass ich einfach kein Gefühl und keine Ahnung habe, welchen ich von diesen tausend möglichen OPV´s bei conrad nehmen soll. Ich hatte ja schon einen bestellt... aber der war falsch und jetzt bin ich vorsichtig, kann mir evtl. jd. weiter helfen?

Daten:
Versorgung: +20V oder +24V
Leistung > 168MW ( I  >= 7mA)

Anzahl der OPVs 4 Stück, also wäre es cool wenn das Bauteil schon 4 beinhaltet, aber das is auch net soooo wichtig kaufe auch 4 einzelne hauptsache ich kauf net wieder falsche  
Tut mir echt leid, für die wahrs. lächerliche Frage... aber mir fehlt da einfach die Praxiserfahrung und an alle Helfer vielen vielen Dank


----------



## det (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo Claudi689,

mit OP's habe ich es auch nicht so. Aber hast du schon mal über ne LOGO oder ähnliches nachgedacht? Ist für ca. 120 Euro's einbaufertig, und da kannste die AE verknüpfen und skalieren, etc. wie Du willst. Ist vielleicht der schnellere einfachere Weg.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Claudi689 (31 Mai 2011)

Hallo Detlef

ja hab ich mir überlegt, da ich aber nur 4 Temperaturen abfragen möchte
is mir des fast zu teuer... deshalb hab ich den NTC mit in Reihe geschaltenen Widerstand linearisiert und dann wollt ich bei bestimmten Spannungen die am NTC liegen mit Hilfe von parallel geschaltenen Schmitt-Triggern durch schalten oder eben nicht  wäre halt viel viel günstiger

Gruß Claudi


----------



## hapr (2 Juni 2011)

Hallo Claudi,

hast Du schon eine Lösung gefunden. Ich war ein paar Tage nicht im Forum und melde mich erst jetzt.

4-fach Komparator wäre zum Beispiel der LM239. Spannungsversorgung um die 24V sollen auch kein Problem sein. Zu beachten ist nur, dass Komparatoren einen Open-Collector Ausgang haben.

Wenn Du weitere Hilfe brauchst, melde Dich mal.
Harald.


----------



## Claudi689 (7 Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank Harald, ich werd dann berichten, obs geklappt hat  
grüße Claudi


----------

